# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Utiliser son adresse IP de son pays en tant dans un autre pays

## Optimus62

_Bonjour, 
Je suis rcemment mari en Tunisie et y rside souvent mais je suis d'origine Belge avec une connexion en Belgique et donc une adresse IP belge.
Il se trouve qu'en Tunisie je n'ai pas accs  certains site internet de mon pays soit parce que souvent un affichage m'indique pays non desservit d'aprs votre localisation 
Comment puis-je faire et quelles manipulations dois-je faire?
_

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Il faut utiliser un VPN. Si c'est exactement la connexion de la maison que vous voulez utiliser, alors il faut installer le VPN  la maison et faire en sorte que les priphriques en Tunisie s'y connecte.
Pour cela, vous pourriez utiliser un Raspberry Pi et suivre ce tutoriel.
Sinon, vous pourriez aussi utiliser votre PC classique en Belgique, comme VPN.

Maintenant, si vous n'tes pas trs  fond dans l'informatique, la dernire solution et plus aise, serait de souscrire  une solution de VPN en ligne. Souvent ils permettent de choisir quel pays provient l'adresse IP  utiliser.

----------


## dourouc05

Sinon, Opera fournit de base un VPN trs simple d'utilisation (en deux clics, il est activ).  ma connaissance, c'est le seul navigateur qui fait a de base : https://www.opera.com/computer/features/free-vpn.

----------


## Oraclita

salut!!

Si tu as besoin d'un peu plus d'info au sujet de l'installation VPN,visite cette page: http://https://www.1and1.fr/digitalg...pi-et-openvpn/ Ca n'a l'air de rien mais ca m'avait beaucoup aid.

Bonne chance!!

Oraclita

----------

